# St George's Asylum, September 2013



## zeroUE (Sep 12, 2013)

I joined D4rk Ins1ght on his revisit to St George’s, making the trip up north with a 2am alarm for a nice early start (did I say nice there!?) good to meet you mate!

The Northumberland County Pauper Lunatic Asylum opened on 16 March 1859. Situated in Cottingwood, the magnificent Victorian building was built in the Italian style of red brick with stone dressings. Designed by Henry Welsh, it was originally built to accommodate about 200 male and female patients. Drawn by the architect John Cresswell, this beautiful plan gives a 3 dimensional view of the asylum and its grounds. The apartments on the west side were for female inmates while males were situated on the east. Surrounding the buildings were pleasure and kitchen gardens as well as a stone chapel and brewery. In 1890 the asylum was renamed the County Mental Hospital then in 1937 the name was changed to St. George’s Hospital. In 2006 St Georges Park, a purpose built mental health hospital was built on the old St. George’s site.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25






thanks for looking, you can find the full set on my site http://www.zerourbex.co.uk/2013/09/st-georges-asylum-northumberland-september-2013/


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 12, 2013)

What a wonderful place to look around, and some excellent photos thanks. I just looked at a report on Severalls too, and it has ocurred to me that so many of these former mental hospitals are now empty and falling into ruin. Thorpe mental in Norwich is now just a pile of rubble having recently been demolished. I think in the next decade or so we will be losing a lot of these fine old Victorian complexes to make way for modern styles and it seems a shame to me... Great report bud.


----------



## zeroUE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> What a wonderful place to look around, and some excellent photos thanks. I just looked at a report on Severalls too, and it has ocurred to me that so many of these former mental hospitals are now empty and falling into ruin. Thorpe mental in Norwich is now just a pile of rubble having recently been demolished. I think in the next decade or so we will be losing a lot of these fine old Victorian complexes to make way for modern styles and it seems a shame to me... Great report bud.



Your right mate its a total shame, your not going to get buildings like these ones again thats for sure! :no:


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 12, 2013)

Good stuffs, looks like just the right amount of decay without going through the floor

That last pic is stunning


----------



## zeroUE (Sep 12, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> Good stuffs, looks like just the right amount of decay without going through the floor
> 
> That last pic is stunning



oh there was definitely places you could go through the floor lol


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing this place! Great report


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice report and shots looks a good un this one thanks for showing us your pics


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Sep 13, 2013)

LOVE the ivy shots!


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2013)

Some really great detail in these shots, thanks!


----------



## Krypton (Sep 17, 2013)

great report


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Sep 18, 2013)

:v_SPIN: Excellent report, the peeling paint I find is very Silent Hill


----------

